# Dorsal fin = happy?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

A friend told me that if a goldfish is keeping its dorsal fin up its a good indication that it is happy? Any truth in this or is this just a myth?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would think healthy. If his dorsal wasnt up much Id be worried as to his health


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks. I thought it was probably true. Its quite a neat little way of getting an idea if something is wrong that you cant see. My fish are all fine but thought I would ask so I know for the future.


----------

